# Signs of molting



## babynik14 (May 12, 2007)

Is there any signs that a mantis is going to molt.. liek do they not eat for a couple days.. or act differently.. or anything?? cause id like to watch and last time i woke up and she had done it


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2007)

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/search.php


----------



## Ben.M (May 12, 2007)

Normaly they stop eating for a few days before they are about to do it and when they are ready they will stay in the same place and wriggle a bit to help break the skin


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (May 12, 2007)

Kind of curious if the mantis decides to so at some extends or the nature does it all completely?


----------



## randyardvark (May 12, 2007)

all to do with hormones, the mantis just endures the process, cannot choose when to do it


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (May 12, 2007)

thanks randy

you are saying it's taking all by the chemical which make perfect sense, however, would that be possible by some sorts of physical? like I will be sleepy when I visit the States at first few days then ajust to it, the biological clock or something? likewise the temperature, humidity, the human interfere, or even atmosphereric pressure. Am I going to far away? sorry!


----------

